# Quel contrat faire



## Sissi44 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à vous, je vous lis souvent mais là j'ai besoin d'aides, j'espère que je vais être assez claire lol, j'ai fais un cdd avec des pe pour remplacer une collègue en arrêt (dépression) ce cdd a duré 3 mois, la collègue reprend donc on fait tous les papiers pour arrêter le cdd (fin de contrat, solde de tout compte, attestation employeur) la collègue reprend et au bout d'une semaine re arrêt, du coup la maman me rappelle car elle veut licencier son assmat, mais voilà que l'assmat ne veut pas être licencier, du coup ma question est de savoir si on refait un cdd ou un cdi avec le pe ? Car j'ai dit au pe que si on fait un cdi et que la collègue reprend la semaine prochaine il faudra qu'elle lui ramène son enfant mais moi elle devra me payer les jours d'absences de l'enfant sans les ie si je ne me trompe pas, je suis perdue je ne sais pas quoi faire car pour le moment je sers juste de bouche trou, merci de votre aide et bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

A: on ne peut pas refuser que l'employeur procède à un retrait d'enfant.  Même en arrêt maladie,  votre employeur peut mettre fin au contrat,  et le préavis,  puisque votre collègue est en arrêt sera pris en charge par la cpam.
Un cdi (sans période d'essai pour vous, puique vous venez de finir un cdd), peut être conclu dès aujourd'hui. 

L'employeur peut dispenser l'am de faire son préavis,  il devra toutefois maintenir son salaire,  et régler toutes les Indemnités liées à la fin de contrat.

Vous êtes en congés bientôt  ?


----------



## Sissi44 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je suis en congés le 12 août


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Ok, selon l'ancienneté du contrat, le préavis serait de 15 jours ou de 1 mois.

A vous de voir, mais perso, si l'employeur veut s'engager avec moi, je ferais un CDi, sans période d'éssai.

Le reste, (savoir si oui ou non il dispense l'am de préavis si elle à repris), ne regarde que lui. Il est clair par contre que dans ce cas, il devra payer 2 ams. 
Tout dépend en fait, de la durée de l'arrêt de l'am initiale.


----------

